# NO Poultry month?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm sure its fine, but I wanted to run it by you guys -- was thinking of doing a month of NO poultry because that's primarily what my guys are fed on and I'd like to give their systems a break. 

I picked up some pre-made rabbit, bison and beef, and ordered THK Verve (which is beef based, but I will only feed it WITH added raw beef), and figure that I can give raw beef bones for the smaller 3 to chew on and Laurel I'm not sure but she cracks teeth on those but she does OK w/ pork bones, so...was thinking just cut out all the poultry for a bit, and give this a go. 

I'll switch them over a few days but they handle new things pretty well and I'm not too worried. I still will have to give poultry organs b'c I can't get beef heart that I know of here but that is a negligible amount.

Mostly I don't want to see poultry allergies develop. 

Thoughts? Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm sure it's fine. Of course, I don't have any actual research to back that up though


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I think as long as you make sure they have bones that they can eat they should be fine.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Go ahead and try it. Actually, red meat has more vitamins/nutrients than white meat anyway. I use cornish hens and quail for my bone content and then try to feed the rest as red meat.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I feed a lot of red meat too but use mainly chicken lamb and pork for my bone content

I use lamb liver and kidney for organs as it's less slimy for me to deal with and I got a bunch of lamb heat from the butchers which they go crazy for


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I feed a lot of red meat too but use mainly chicken lamb and pork for my bone content
> 
> I use lamb liver and kidney for organs as it's less slimy for me to deal with and I got a bunch of lamb heat from the butchers which they go crazy for


They have done well so far  A bit softer poos the first 1-2 days but now smooth sailing. I'm still using poultry organs the 2x/ week I'm feeding them as I can't find anything else. Oh well.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I find that so odd!! We have everything all in one aisle at the supermarket!! Don't think I can post meat to you pretty sure it'd either go off or get stopped haha


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I find that so odd!! We have everything all in one aisle at the supermarket!! Don't think I can post meat to you pretty sure it'd either go off or get stopped haha


Its where we live...everything has to be trucked in 4-6 hours and our stores are smalllllll. So the choices are limited  I think we know a guy that owns a cattle ranch but I'm not sure we know him well enough to ask for cow guts and hearts ;-D


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh gosh that sucks!! I'd just ask lol


----------

